# Embarrassing Question About Xorg



## wardbones (Jan 21, 2020)

Years ago, when we had to tool our xorg.conf for pretty much any install, things were different and now xorg seems to configure itself quite well provided you have the right driver.

However, I'm on a MacBook Pro 8,1 with a touchpad and the the default setting for the touchpad only allow single clicks when two fingers should be right click and it doesn't have scrolling at all.

I found this:  https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/apple-macbook-pro-touchpad-configuration.50170/ 


```
Section "InputDevice"
   Identifier  "Mouse0"
   Driver  "mutouch"
   Option    "Protocol" "auto"
   Option    "Device" "/dev/atp0"

   Option  "LeftEdge"  "100"
  Option  "RightEdge"  "1120"
  Option  "TopEdge"  "50"
  Option  "BottomEdge"  "310"
  Option  "FingerLow"  "25"
  Option  "FingerHigh"  "30"
  Option  "MaxTapTime"  "180"
  Option  "MaxTapMove"  "220"
  Option  "MaxDoubleTapTime"  "180"
  Option  "VertScrollDelta"  "20"
  Option  "HorizScrollDelta"  "50"
  Option  "MinSpeed"  "0.79"
  Option  "MaxSpeed"  "0.88"
  Option  "AccelFactor"  "0.0015"
  Option  "SHMConfig"  "on"
EndSection
```

This looks promising but here's the embarrassing part...

Where do I put these settings while allowing my xserver to do everything else exactly the same?  I have transparency and the xserver is doing great.  When I `Xorg -configure` I get an xorg.conf that does horrible things and locks up when I try to kill it.

I think this is a really simple question but I can't seem to find the answer and it's driving me nuts.  Also, I don't know where the "mutouch" driver is or if it's installed.

Basic stuff.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## yuripv (Jan 21, 2020)

Create e.g. a file named mouse.conf in /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/.


----------



## wardbones (Jan 21, 2020)

You rock.  Thank you so much.


----------



## wardbones (Jan 21, 2020)

No change.


----------



## memreflect (Jan 21, 2020)

Are you certain that the "mutouch" driver is the correct driver, and the device is located at /dev/atp0?

Your Xorg logs should contain some info about any "input device".  Alternatively, review the output of `xinput list` (you might need to install x11/xinput).

Barring those two options, if you have a way to gain superuser privileges, you could always use `Xorg -configure` to generate an xorg.conf file for you to tweak, and you can remove everything except the settings for your pointing device, then rename the file and place it in a directory that X will find as yuripv stated.


----------



## wardbones (Jan 22, 2020)

I'm not sure how to find out if Mouse0 is correct.  mutouch is reportedly the right driver but it was depreciated.  I managed to compile and install it from:  https://www.freshports.org/x11-drivers/xf86-input-mutouch/

I had to load atp0 in /etc/loader.conf with  


```
atp_load="YES"
```

but atp is already in the kernel, thankfully.  

It is "working" now however, it's a little unresponsive and seems to only be tap-to-click 

Thank you, your questions led me along much further, *memreflect*. I hope to get it to work a bit better and post maybe a better mouse.conf. Thanks to you, too, *yuripv.*


----------



## memreflect (Jan 22, 2020)

wardbones said:


> I'm not sure how to find out if Mouse0 is correct.  mutouch is reportedly the right driver but it was depreciated.  I managed to compile and install it from:  https://www.freshports.org/x11-drivers/xf86-input-mutouch/



Limiting my search for "mutouch" to freebsd.org turned up a thread from 2016: Thread looking-for-touchpad-improvement-for-macbook.56628, which may help to improve your touchpad issues.



wardbones said:


> It is "working" now however, it's a little unresponsive and seems to only be tap-to-click


Whether you're using the atp(4) or wsp(4) drivers, x11/xinput should be able to list configurable properties of your input device using `xinput list-props DEVICE_ID` (`xinput list` will list input devices and their corresponding device IDs).  A long shot might be to try getting x11/libinput working, though I personally had no luck with it (likely to do with my own lack of knowledge).


----------



## wardbones (Jan 23, 2020)

*memreflect!  * Thank you!!!



tomxor said:


> atp() is the old driver you should be using wsp(), however if you try to load atp() it usually loads wsp() for you. These tend to load automatically but you should add wsp to your boot.conf() as per the man page, if you don't you might find that it doesn't always work on boot because it doesn't seem to work if it's loaded after moused() which happens in the rc.
> 
> 1. Add  wsp_load="YES" to /boot/loader.conf



And 2:  It works.  Yep, just rebooted and the settings are automatically perfect just with wsp.  No tap to click, two finger right and three finger middle click.  It's working great.


----------



## free-and-bsd (Feb 2, 2020)

Yes, I've always had this feeling about Mac machines that they are well built. Just recently helped a friend of mine to install back Snow Leopard on iMac 4.1 that he bought in some junkyard. He bought it with Windows 7 installed¸ which was maddening slow on that machine... The Leopard runs fine there, of course, with latest updates dated 2013, but what do you want from that kind of hardware.

So now I just wonder, having read your post here, will FreeBSD + some DE actually be the best option? Given the fact that Snow Leopard receives no updates any more. Though among the possible pros (he gave it over to his little daughter) it might be getting acquainted with Mac OS -- a kind of experience. I know it's a bit off topic, and yet it's not VERY far off I hope


----------



## wardbones (Feb 2, 2020)

The best *nix that I know for Apple machines (other than OS X) is Fedora.  Ubuntu is good but you have remember to install a couple Apple daemons to control the fan and keyboard light.  The reason I was installing FreeBSD on my MBP was that it was my first *nix system in 1996 and I have a distant dream of creating a FreeBSD distro for unsupported Macs, true to the Unix core but open-source.

I ended up getting a new Mac that is supported and re-installing High Sierra on the old machine.  It's now my toy-machine and I'll probably be back.  I was surprised how close I got to making it fully functional and it's very fun.  My dream project is not that far off.

But my real work is music and I'm recording right now so I'm back on the Mac.

P.S.  Linux Torvalds runs Fedora on a Macbook Pro.  That's his go to set up.  I read it in an article about him.

I thank everybody here for helping out.  I had a ball.  Sorry to drop that ball but I had to get to work.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Feb 3, 2020)

Fedora has one of the shortest lifespans of any Linux distro out there because it is a testbed for RHEL. I would personally never use Fedora but that’s me and I like stability.  Ubuntu ran flawlessly (as an experiment) on my wife’s MacBook Pro (2010).


----------

